# What size 4 wheeler to buy for hunting



## Burksee

GrizzlyHunter said:


> Don't overlook a side x side. I have a Yamaha Rhino and it is the cats *****. It'll go ANYWHERE with two people and all of the gear you brought too. It's just stupid what it can go through.
> 
> GH


If you do decide on a side by side check the DNR/State regulations, some trails have a max width that are exceeded by many of the SXS's. 

My trusty old Yamaha Moto-4 200 I've had for the past 10-12 years gets me around our camp just fine. It's light enough that if I do get into trouble you can pick it up and move it around pretty easy. The only down side is I'm starting to look like a Shriner riding it!  :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ICEGUY

jsmith2232 said:


> I've got a can am outlander 400, it does everything I need it to do, and burn alot less fuel than the big v twins do.
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


For hunting, I would go 350-500, takes less gas.

The gas does go quick on my 800 CanAm Outlander, but for me I need the extra power to plow thru drifts on LSC and Hubbard Lake. I do a lot of riding in deep snow, and you never have enough power, I want to trade mine in for the 1000!








[/IMG]








[/IMG]


----------



## limige

Try a snowmobile instead


----------



## GrizzlyHunter

wally-eye said:


> Even 4 inches of ice....:lol:


Come on no...it might go through 5" of ice. 

But seriously...who wouldn't want one of these? It just looks like fun (at least to me).


----------



## Donald Dunn

I have a sportsman 500 that has lots of power but does not turn as sharp in the woods as my sons 300 polaris with auto 4 wheel drive. We have several steep hills and the 300 works just fine.


----------



## speedway2899

MAP1 said:


> Looking to buy a 4 wheeler for next deer season and need some help. I used to ride them when I was a kid but haven't been on one much in at least 20 years. I hunt a lease in Southern Ohio, land is mostly real steep hills with overgrown 2 tracks running the tops, a lot of green thorn briars, much different then here in Michigan. I'm still in decent shape at 42 but deer are real difficult to get out without a 4 wheeler. Anyway been looking at used 4 wheelers from 250cc 2wd to 500cc 4wd. Prices from $2000-$6000. Prefer to stay on the cheaper end but a 250cc 2wd probably not enough power, not really keen on dumping $5000-$6000 for a better machine if I don't have to. Would a machine around 450cc 2wd be enough power? Any suggestions?


I own a 2006 Polaris Sportsman 500 EFI/ HO. Bought it on craigslist 3 years ago and its never gave me one problem and Ive had it floating in my swamp!!


----------



## SgtClaymore

You can never go wrong with any Honda 4x4! Check out the Honda Fourtrax Rancher it's pretty bad ass!


----------



## outfishin_

What I will do next for the next quad I'll buy is figure out what I really need in a quad....then buy the next size and model up from that. I learned my lesson in being too frugal. :lol:


----------



## MI.FISH-N-HUNTER

Got a Suzuki Ozark 250, machine is bullet proof, been ridden entremly hard for the last six years, next machine I get will be 4WD. Lightweight and nimble a will go through about anything but when you lose traction your screwed, buried out a inland lake last year and it took me about a hour and half to get it out, talk about a workout. This year I shot a goodsize buck, actually had to back out tight area because with it loaded on the quad and me sitting on it the front wheels were lifted right up off the ground so if your in the hills it could be a little dangerous. Craigslist in Flint has got some pretty good deals on some Quads right now ...

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------

